# Tinc skin condition (please help)



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello, one of my tincs looks a bit funny, and I've not experienced this before. Could anyone please give me some advice? He was fine this morning, but when I got home from work today, his skin is discolored. Pics attached.
Thank you very much, in advance.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like his shedding got cought on his arm......

-Mike-


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

I may be panicking a little bit prematurely here. I just realized that I turned the pump off two days ago for some maintenance. There is a small layer of "scum" on the water's surface. The water is tea-colored, so maybe that's just what it is. I've been able to wash part of it off.

Does that sound reasonable, or should I be concerned?


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Mike...so you think he's just shedding? I've not actually seen any of my frogs shed before. How often does this happen?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, if it is coming off I don't see anything to be worried about. Could just be the scum you discovered....... Just watch him the next few days to make sure nothing seems out of the ordinary.

Edit: Frogs usually shed in the AM when the lights turn on. I really don't know how often they do this, once a week or so.......?

-Mike-


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay, it seems the frog in question is just fine. He must have been shedding, and the color was probably from the water.

Oddly, I've never seen any of my frogs shed before. But I'm very relieved that it s normal.

Thank you, again.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My tincs generally shed very early in the morning, so it often goes unnoticed. I'm glad your froggie looks okay now.

Richard.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

all frogs shed generally in the morning hours just as the lights are coming on, so that is a good time to spot them if you wanna see what it looks like.


----------

